# Water softener tank not draining



## BigPat (Dec 18, 2010)

My salt tank isn't draining. Culligan Mark 89

Earlier in the year the salt level stopped going down. I emptied and cleaned out the tank. Refilled with salt and it seemed to work fine for a while. Now the slat level isn't going down again.

The water seems to be going into the tank (it's over the salt now - tank is half full), but not out. The recharge seems to be working - it runs, recharges and drains. I have taken the brine valve apart and cleaned it, I also checked the eductor (venturi?) and it doesn't appear to be blocked, however there is no screen. I did find a tiny scrap of one in next to the eductor and the water was rusty in there. I removed the housing and the pistons and and gears are all working during the recharge, too. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Work4living (Nov 28, 2010)

If it is culligan dont they service the unit?

You have checked most all I can think of except for the backwash line. Have you checked to see if it is obstructed. My knowledge of softners is limited. sorry


----------



## BigPat (Dec 18, 2010)

Culligan wants wayy too much money to come out, so I'm having a go at it myself. 

I don't know what the backwash line is. Can you give me some more info on it?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

BigPat said:


> My salt tank isn't draining. Culligan Mark 89
> 
> Earlier in the year the salt level stopped going down. I emptied and cleaned out the tank. Refilled with salt and it seemed to work fine for a while. Now the slat level isn't going down again.
> 
> ...


When the unit is in the brine draw part of the cycle have you removed the 3/8" line at either end to see if your finger will get pulled into the fitting or line?
Have you cleaned that little blue or tan part that goes into the holder that has the 4 legs ? that is a 2 part item, there is the big part and then there is the little part that goes into it from the top, normally there is a screen that is on the inside of the 4 legs and out side of that much littler part that forms the nozzle..
It is possible that one of the o rings on the brine piston is cut and not sealing all the way, brine piston is the one on top of the motor and rides under the white cam that turns on top and pushes the micro switches.
If water is coming out of the brine line when it should be coming in then it is possible that the main piston seal cage has an o ring that is cut and not sealing like it should.
Just some thoughts on the matter.


----------



## BigPat (Dec 18, 2010)

Update: Culligan called last Friday and offered to come out for FREE and have a look at my softener. A far cry from the $100+ they were going to charge me in Dec. Bottom line: Replace the seal pack. After some discussion, he left without having sold me anything. The prices are just too high. Time to start researching my new softener. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

You need to replace the seal pack assembly so that it can draw brine?


----------



## BigPat (Dec 18, 2010)

What he said was the seal pack needed to be replaced. He said there was a leak that was causing water not being drawn back out of the tank.

The water hardness tested about 30 grains, which means it wasn't working at all.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

So you where getting total hardness by the system?
If it is not recharging that would have the unit deliver hard water.
Was the injector clear? If the injector is plugged then it will not draw the brine but put water into the brine tank and reason for hard water getting into the house.


----------

